

Crash Course in Learning Theory - german
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/01/crash_course_in.html

======
german
It was really helpful for me, hope you like it.

If you do like it, a PDF summary sheet (with the graphics as icon/reminders)
of the full post is availble here:

[http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/files/...](http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/files/crashCourseInLearning.pdf).

Note: This PDF will make no sense if you haven't read the post.

